# WeaKnees Sale on TiVo Mini



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

WeaKnees is offering NEW (bulk packaging) TiVo Minis ("old style") for $99. Just ordered one and don't even need it yet 

You need to click on this link to get the $30 off price: TiVo DVRs with All-in Lifetime Service (No Service Fees)!

*New TiVo Mini with RF Remote*

**

*$129.99
On Sale $99.99!
Brand New with full TiVo Warranty
Model A93000 (Bulk Pack) *

*ORDER NOW*

*Get TiVo in Another Room with No Additional Fees*

If you are paying your cable company for additional boxes, this Mini will pay for itself in no time.

Works with any Roamio, Bolt, or Bolt VOX TiVo and four-tuner Premieres.

You do need a hard-wired connection to use this (or any) TiVo Mini. Ethernet or MoCA (coax) will work.

Please note: This is NOT the VOX Mini. It does not have 4K or a VOX remote. But a VOX remote can be added separately (requires dongle).


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

It states it is refurbished, not new!

TiVo Factory Refurbished. Includes full warranty.
NO TiVo MONTHLY SERVICE FEES!

You can get them cheaper on ebay and Amazon if you shop, this is nothing special


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jetspeedz said:


> It states it is refurbished, not new!
> 
> TiVo Factory Refurbished. Includes full warranty.
> NO TiVo MONTHLY SERVICE FEES!
> ...


The offered *Mini* is described as new and with full warranty. Your quoted text is from the Roamio OTA DVR description.






​
Regardless, factory refurbished with full warranty is often preferable to a used eBay'd item.

edit: ... though how they still have new v2 Minis is a mystery.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

No, it is both the DVR and Mini, read the fine print, or better yet contact them like I did. 

Again nothing special in terms of price. You can get factory refurbished on Amazon too for the same price.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jetspeedz said:


> No, it is both the DVR and Mini, read the fine print, or better yet contact them like I did.
> 
> Again nothing special in terms of price. You can get factory refurbished on Amazon too for the same price.


Nothing in the fine print Re: the Mini, and I'm not seeing any $100 Minis on Amazon whether new or refurbished.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> Nothing in the fine print Re: the Mini, and I'm not seeing any $100 Minis on Amazon whether new or refurbished.


You need to look harder
Amazon had them just a month ago, they come and go.

They are all over ebay for under 100
tivo mini | eBay


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't trust this website as far as I can throw them. But hey take your chances, make sure you ask if they are new and come in the original box.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

You trust eBay more than weaknees? An actual authorized TiVo reseller?

Alllllllllrighty then.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jetspeedz said:


> ... make sure you ask if they are new and come in the original box.


Advert indicates "Bulk Pack" so I'd assume not.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

We had someone chat with us this evening who found us from this thread. Having read through the posts above, we thought it might be helpful to clarify a few things about the Minis we have on sale.

We sent out an email to customers on our mailing list offering brand new Minis for $99.99. These are, as we indicate in the email, bulk packed. They are not in color TiVo boxes. We got the Minis directly from TiVo in master cartons (7 Minis to a carton). TiVo shipped us new power supplies and new remote controls separately and we are packaging them up together with a new HDMI cable.

The Minis are brand new. TiVo uses a "B" after the model number to indicate renewed/refurbished. The model numbers are printed on the units themselves where the serial number appears. In this case, if you get one of these Minis from us, you'll see that the part number is A93000, indicating new stock. We did previously sell renewed Minis, which were A93000B. Those B-stock units came in plain white cartons, shipped to us individually with parts inside each box. 

We have been a authorized TiVo retailer for a very long time and do not sell refurbished merchandise as new.

We apologize for any confusion and made a couple changes to the website to help clarify things. 

Thanks to the OP for helping to spread the word and to everyone else for keeping us on our toes!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

weaknees - thanks for jumping in and thanks to you and your team for the great customer service you've always provided. I've been a customer for many years and have never been disappointed.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

weaknees said:


> We had someone chat with us this evening who found us from this thread. Having read through the posts above, we thought it might be helpful to clarify a few things about the Minis we have on sale.
> 
> We sent out an email to customers on our mailing list offering brand new Minis for $99.99. These are, as we indicate in the email, bulk packed. They are not in color TiVo boxes. We got the Minis directly from TiVo in master cartons (7 Minis to a carton). TiVo shipped us new power supplies and new remote controls separately and we are packaging them up together with a new HDMI cable.
> 
> ...


Thank you, as always, for your great deals and customer attention! They are appreciated--


----------



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

Perfect timing, one on my minis just died.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

ADG said:


> WeaKnees is offering NEW (bulk packaging) TiVo Minis ("old style") for $99. Just ordered one and don't even need it yet
> 
> You need to click on this link to get the $30 off price: TiVo DVRs with All-in Lifetime Service (No Service Fees)!
> 
> ...


A93000 is a terrific unit!


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I want to endorse Weakknees.
Have been very good to me.

Now:
I would love the Mini for my kitchen. But no coaxial/Ethernet. Any workaround?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jilter said:


> I would love the Mini for my kitchen. But no coaxial/Ethernet. Any workaround?


You should find a number of threads involving use of Wi-Fi or Powerline as unsupported DIY alternatives to Ethernet and MoCA/coax.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jilter said:


> I want to endorse Weakknees.
> Have been very good to me.
> 
> Now:
> I would love the Mini for my kitchen. But no coaxial/Ethernet. Any workaround?


It came out at the time of the January 2019 CES show that TiVo is working on its own wireless adapter for use with the Mini (it's being developed on the TE4 platform--it was unknown to TiVo then if it also will be introduced for the TE3 platform as well). Things have been quiet since then (not surprisingly)--I thought that the talk had been for a Spring introduction (but, then, Spring only just has arrived--and predicting product dates always is an imprecise science). A number of advantages: including (presumably) TiVo service support for it; it also will be set within the TiVo box software, and will be capable of establishing a direct connect between a Mini and a TiVo box. (On the support angle, note that while TiVo does not "support" current DIY solutions in the way of wireless bridges, that simply means that it does not provide customer service support for them--TiVo, as far as I am aware from posts here, never has responded negatively with some sort of action as to a customer's use of a wireless bridge.)


----------

